

How Startups Forecast Revenue for VCs - nreece
http://willprice.blogspot.com/2007/06/forecasting-revenue.html

======
stuki
Dayum, no wonder some of these venture guys want to see a 'business guy' on
board. I somehow doubt I could get a check out of this one if he asked about
my Revenue Recognition Policy, and I answered: Uhh! Dude! Wanna check out some
really cool hofs I wrote last night? :)

On a more serious note, if one actually plans on making a living off of a
software startup, without betting on simply getting acquired at a crazy
valuation; at some point I guess figuring out at least roughly where the money
will come from does become a bit of a necessity. Even if that means accepting
revenue, at least partially, being a function of number of sales guys.:(

